#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Brand New Studio great location for 5,000 Baht/mo

## Timpatco

timpatco[at]hotmail.com for details;

The Thai folk who built Baan Lanna Moon have tried very hard to cater for farang but since they are a little unsure of their written English I have taken it upon myself to let others know what a great place it is;
quiet, centrally located so you wont have to rent a bike or car, and you will not be stuck in some "cookie cutter" house in a boring, noisy, dogs 'n kids Moo Ban.

Swimming Pool, free WiFi, free cable TV, fully furnished and very well maintained. 

OK the rooms aren't HUGE but hey, the outside neighbourhood *IS* and it is only 2 minutes walk  :Smile:  Feel free to email me for info and a website.

----------


## jimmymck

Hi Timpacto

I have sent a email to your hotmail asking for info
Cheers

----------


## bestvue

Sounds interesting how long would it be available for. I sent you email.

----------


## johnd

are there pics to c/car parking

----------


## grasshopper

So, is this place near or in Chiang Mai?

----------

